# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] JP-Tonberry gil

## ZapnotraX

Hi all.

Selling most of my Tonberry gil, these are all hand farmed, crafted and sold stuff on MB for years now. 

Current stock : 200m
Current price : $2.2/m

For those with no reputation whatsoever, you can purchase my gil over at FFXIVGil's Profile - G2G Games Marketplace
For those who have reputation, we can deal directly here through skype or forums.
Payment first, I will record the entire transaction on video so don't try to chargeback. Only paypal VERIFIED users.

----------

